# forums in new content



## Granville Kuosonsavath (2 Jan 2011)

Is there still an option to specify which forums to include in 'new topics' like there used to be on this forum, if so how do you do it please because I can't find it.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2011)

There is an option still but I can't find it...  

I've just looked through all the menus on the drop down menu by "signed in as summerdays" in my case... I'm sure it must be hidden in there somewhere. But it does still exist as I don't show all parts of the forum in my New Content searches.


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2011)

The plugin is active, but for some reason the user controls are not showing in the "Forums" section of the settings menu. I'll have a look at it later.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2011)

I just assumed it was me being thick


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2011)

summerdays said:


> I just assumed it was me being thick



Not this time


----------



## Shaun (3 Jan 2011)

Sorted.

I'd missed a step last time I'd updated the forums and not put the User Control Panel settings in place.

If you go to *Signed in as Username* > *My Settings* > *Forums* you should see the option at the bottom - *Block Forums*

Use the CTRL key to select multiple forums.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Granville Kuosonsavath (4 Jan 2011)

great, thanks.


----------

